

Take 30 seconds to complete a fill-in-a-blank sentence to find your next job. - chrisharris
http://www.jobdreaming.com/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=30secs

======
kahfei
The website look great, after sign up I got email update almost immediately,
but I don't seems to find a way to login directly from the website, the login
button ask for password, which I never prompt to create, and if I choose
forgot password and enter the email address, which is to receive a reset
password I presume, it complain that it is a wrong email address.

~~~
kahfei
Oops, almost immediately after I posted the comment, I saw the set your
password option staring at me in the middle of the screen...ha

